# Overstock Mbuna Tank



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a 4' 60gal that I overstocked with all male peacocks and couple misc. fish- about 12 fish in all. I introduced them all at the same time to the tank and it's been a great success/ very limited aggression. I'd like to do something similar with my 200g 7x2x2. This time I'd like a Mbuna tank. What is a good overstock number to shoot for to keep the aggression down? Also, has anyone had any success in keeping any Lake Victoria cichlids with Mbuna in larger tanks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a mixed gender mbuna tank that is 72" long I like 5 species with 1m:4f of each, depending on the species. This is a good level of overstocking.

I have tried Pundamilia nyererei with them and although they survived, they were very dark and did not show their best colors at all.

Even in a hap and peacock tank I have found that the Victorians I tried did not show their best colors. The one exception for haps and peacocks was Astatotilapia latifasciata...it actually did well but was a little too aggressive to allow my timid haps and peacocks to show THEIR best colors.


----------

